# Haunted Hayride video! A great idea inside!



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Maybe I'm just stupid and this has been done a million times, but I thought this was brilliant!
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcEDDL3D-n4[/nomedia]

Towards the end they go under a giant net and someone jumps over them on top and then crawls after them.
I think that is a great, grrrrrrrrrrrreat idea!
I'd try something like that, but I have a feeling it's a better effect on a hayride then it is on a walking haunt.
Haha.

Also watch the whole video to hear that British girl talk.
It's the best part hahaha.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That was too cool.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

awsome i want to go again too !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice. It reminds me of my local haunted hayride which is just fantastic.


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

Where was that? England? Austrailia? I can't place that girl's accent. Some of the things she says are IDEAL reactions you want as a haunter.

"was that real?"
"EEEK!"
"oh my gawd."
"That was just a man in a mask... Of course that's what I think because I'm right."

lol I should be so good at scaring someone.


----------

